# My New Detailing Bag



## scaryrob

Just started to use my new detailing bag. Thought I'd share with some pictures. Hope this helps for anyone looking for detailing storage...










The bag is made by a company called Roebuck for DIY tool use so is very rugged in construction. With a little thought its ideal for carrying your detailing gear. Construction is extremely good and the materials used are weatherprrof so small splashes from the pressure washer will be OK. 
The exterior consists of 4 large pouches at the front and 2 side pockets with velcro covers.









The front pockets easily took my bottles of Meguiars Endurance etc and the side pockets are big enough to carry MFs and tubs of clay.









At the rear there is an extendable handle that raises and retracts for pulling the bag. The wheeled bottom is brilliant for leaving outside as the water will not be able to touch the fabric bottom.










On the top, access is through a zipped cover. The zips are very large so easy to use and strong in construction. On the underside of the cover there are 2 zipped net pouches that would be spacious enough to house foam applicators.

[IMG][IMG]http://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii117/autohaus-uk/_MG_1377.jpg
An extendable bar can be extended for stability.









Inside the bag the bottom is seperated into 2 sections. Lined along the walls of the bag are numerous loops. I have managed to slot different sized AG bottles and detailing brushes in them with ease. 
The sides of the bag is reinforced so the bag will keep its shape and not collapse.









I managed to fit all this inside the bag and it was only half full. 
The best bit about this bag? 
The price. £19.99 from ebay :thumb:
Thanks for looking. Please let me know what you think :wave:


----------



## yetizone

Good kit bag! :thumb:

Would you be able to please post up the approximate dimensions and do you still have the link to the ebay seller? Would / could make a decent boot organiser as well.


----------



## SteveOC

Saw this on eBay for £19.99 but it says it comes with a second bag that sits on top of the roll- along bag and secures to it.
Any pics of the other bag?

Steve O.


----------



## -tom-

great bag


----------



## SteveOC

yetizone said:


> Good kit bag! :thumb:
> 
> Would you be able to please post up the approximate dimensions and do you still have the link to the ebay seller? Would / could make a decent boot organiser as well.


From the manufacturers site :

http://www.buckandhickman.com/find/keyword-is-Roebuck+storage/product-is-1223679

From eBay seller :

510 (L) 230 (W) 440 (H) - BOTTOM BAG

Steve O.


----------



## SteveOC

Don't forget to order the security upgrade (sticker)...










Steve O.


----------



## scaryrob

SteveOC said:


> Saw this on eBay for £19.99 but it says it comes with a second bag that sits on top of the roll- along bag and secures to it.
> Any pics of the other bag?
> 
> Steve O.


hey. the other bag that comes with it was pretty useless for me but it neatly attaches to the top via a couple of clips and velcro straps. ill dig it out and get some pics soon:thumb:


----------



## SteveOC

scaryrob said:


> hey. the other bag that comes with it was pretty useless for me but it neatly attaches to the top via a couple of clips and velcro straps. ill dig it out and get some pics soon:thumb:


Thanks.
I couldn't be sure from the few available pics but the second bag looked like it might be about the right size for a DA or rotary.

Steve O.


----------



## scaryrob

SteveOC said:


> Thanks.
> I couldn't be sure from the few available pics but the second bag looked like it might be about the right size for a DA or rotary.
> 
> Steve O.


thats what I thought. the da fits fine but if you put pads in they might get a bit squashed. ill take a pic with my da in it soon so you get a better idea


----------



## Reflectology

oooh like it, surely the top bag would be good for towels etc


----------



## ets2k9

That looks really good do you have the link?


----------



## SteveOC

You only have to enter 2 keywords in eBay to pull up just the 2 listings for pull along toolbags from the same seller .......toolbag clearance

I see that they also have listings for just the bottom bag but at the same price as the 2 bags together.

Arguably a link may get pulled as forum sponsors and traders sell 'toolbags' for polishers.

Steve O.


----------



## Puntoboy

That bag looks perfect!


----------



## scaryrob

phobia said:


> oooh like it, surely the top bag would be good for towels etc


yes. will be idea for mitts and mf. theres plenty of loops inside to hold brushes.


----------



## scaryrob

ets2k9 said:


> That looks really good do you have the link?


try ebay number 170416658898


----------



## iain m

thanks for this post mate,been looking for such an item for a while.


----------



## ianrobbo1

just been and bought the bags, :thumb: will be able to stick my DA & bag on top of the bottom bag to make a portable kit rather than just chuck a load of random stuff into the boot of the car!!


----------



## scaryrob

iain m said:


> thanks for this post mate,been looking for such an item for a while.


no problem. its even better in the flesh. when I first got it I knew it was perfect for the job


----------



## Zanshin

Excellent find, it looks perfect. I've just bought one as well. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## b9rgo1234

The seller has sold 3 since you posted this  You should tell him you want a commission. Great find by the way:thumb:


----------



## scaryrob

b9rgo1234 said:


> The seller has sold 3 since you posted this  You should tell him you want a commission. Great find by the way:thumb:


lol. i know. judging by the way things are going he'll be selling a lot more. but to be honest the bag retails for about £45 so still a bargain


----------



## Mick

great find does look ideal for detailing kit, may get one of these to fgit my washing kit in save it lying about all over the shed/car boot


----------



## Taffyopel

Damn you Rob, just ordered one! 

Cracking find that. Currently got all my cleaning gear in a tall cage with shelves which is on wheels (thank you Unigate), and is ideal for moving round when doing my car, but this will be top notch for taking my gear on the road when doing other cars.

:thumb:

Paul.


----------



## ianrobbo1

mine arrived today, what a brilliant bit of kit!! :thumb: WELL worth the £25 quid inc postage!! got to be one of the best "DW" buys I've made, many thanks Rob!!:thumb:


----------



## dubb

can anyone confirm this'll fit a DA or a Rotary? (not both ofc )


----------



## Cullers

Mine arrived this morning as well. Great piece of kit and putting it together in the usual guy type way (no need to look at the instructions) beat me! Had to dig out the instructions for the two hard boards lol.

Was going to do a review on it but not sure its worth doing as the OP did a great job.


----------



## scaryrob

düb said:


> can anyone confirm this'll fit a DA or a Rotary? (not both ofc )


yeah. ive tried putting in my kestral da and it fits nicely. with a bit of organising i can also fit the pads and polish as well :thumb:


----------



## scaryrob

Taffyopel said:


> Damn you Rob, just ordered one!
> 
> Cracking find that. Currently got all my cleaning gear in a tall cage with shelves which is on wheels (thank you Unigate), and is ideal for moving round when doing my car, but this will be top notch for taking my gear on the road when doing other cars.
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> Paul.


lol. mate, you'll love it. if you dont i'll eat my sponge 
its so good you might buy another just fir a spare. :thumb:


----------



## scaryrob

Cullers said:


> Mine arrived this morning as well. Great piece of kit and putting it together in the usual guy type way (no need to look at the instructions) beat me! Had to dig out the instructions for the two hard boards lol.
> 
> Was going to do a review on it but not sure its worth doing as the OP did a great job.


:lol:i know what you mean. i might buy another just so i can build it again


----------



## Planet Admin

Wow That Bag Is Massive Could Fit A load Of Detailing Gear in there:thumb:


----------



## Louise

Cracking find!! Think I may have to order one!! Get all my stuff out of the cardboard box its currently in!!!


----------



## giblet

Looks good, I wonder if I can fit my g220, a few polishes and some spray bottles in there though


----------



## Louise

I just ordered one!


----------



## bruceyboy

Mine has just arrived too, very happy with it indeed and Ive managed to fit 90% of my most used bottles in the bottom section and wash mitts, MF's, applicators in the separate top bag. Well done to the OP, brilliant find !! I too had to consult the instructions to fit the two boards, nice and sturdy when all together


----------



## Scotty B

Is it deep enough to take a Megs spray bottle with foam head?


----------



## The Cueball

Just bought one as well!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## chrisc

so does the top bag fasten to the bottom


----------



## The Cueball

^^ I don't know, I just bought it 3 minutes ago!!!

Give it a chance to arrive at my house FFS....



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## chrisc

:lol:


----------



## GlynRS2

A top bag :thumb:


----------



## Cullers

Yeah the top bag fastens to the bottom one. There are two ways of doing it. The bottom Rack pulls out to accomodate it and then you can put it on the top. Weirdly, if you plonk it on the top, you either have to fasten it to the back rack to secure upright OR you can lay it on its side and there are a pair of plastic clips which secure it.

The bag is really superb for normal price let alone the discount price. As for whether it will fit a DA or PC, well I've tried both and it fits them fine in the bottom bag.


----------



## Taffyopel

My bag arrived today. What an awesome bit of kit.

Got my DA and pads stored in the smaller bag and the main one will be handy for when I take my gear on the road.

:thumb:

Paul.


----------



## scaryrob

Scotty B said:


> Is it deep enough to take a Megs spray bottle with foam head?


Yip. will easily take the megs bottles with foaming head. I'll post more pic tomorrow


----------



## RyanJon

I cant find this on e-bay!!!

Have you lot bought them all??

What do you type in the search and which section are they in?

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## Louise

RyanJon said:


> I cant find this on e-bay!!!
> 
> Have you lot bought them all??
> 
> What do you type in the search and which section are they in?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ryan


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PULL-ALONG-TO...xes_Storage?hash=item27ada852eb#ht_1542wt_941


----------



## giblet

Type in 170416658898 into the search box


----------



## RyanJon

Cheers louise:thumb:

Just bought 1 aswell, this place is not good for your wallet!!...i don't really need 1 but thought it may come in handy at some point:lol:...its pay day Monday so what the hell!!

Ryan


----------



## Griffy

Thanks to the OP for this...just bought one too :thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

I just purchased one too. It will be my 2nd carry case and it will make things fit into my car nicely!

Thanks for the OP. Great find :thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1

I'll bet Rob the OP wishes he was on commission!!:lol: and the seller must wonder what hit him!!


----------



## scaryrob

ianrobbo1 said:


> I'll bet Rob the OP wishes he was on commission!!:lol: and the seller must wonder what hit him!!


eh yes and yes. think he'll be a powerseller just selling these bags lol


----------



## I'mRonBurgundy?

That's another one gone!

Recently got a Kestral DA and swapped the power lead for an 8m jobby so was wondering what to keep it in. Not anymore.


----------



## scaryrob

Alot of people are asking how a rotary or DA would fit in this bag. Here are some pics of my DA and some pads in the bag. Bit of a rushed picture but shows how a DA, 5 assorted pads and 2 bottles of menz looks inside the bag. bear in mind there is still the space on the cover plus the front for more pads, MFs and more bottles of polish. Didn't think to put these pics up with the oroginal post but here they are:thumb:


----------



## I'mRonBurgundy?

Got mine today and it's brilliant. And an absolute bargin @ £19.99 + postage.

My DA and pads fit in the smaller bag, all my products/tools and brushes are easily swallowed by the larger bag and best of all everything is now mobile.

Well chuffed!


----------



## sargent

think im going to have to order one of these babies!


----------



## Baz xp800

Just ordered one today. Need to buy nice new kit to fill it now. :newbie:


----------



## [email protected]

i got one of these today have to say im very impressed with the quality and the room in it

well worth the money imo


----------



## zedzedeleven

HELP ! I put an order in for one on ebay but can`t get paypal to send the money, this seems to be because I haven`t used paypal for a while and my account is restricted. The vendor hasn`t put a phone number on any of his ads, just wondering if anyone has it or is it on anyone`s invoice? Failing that I`ll have to email him, don`t want to miss out. Dunno what will happen with ebay, the vendor has no alternative method for payment (none that I can find anyway) so what happens ? as I have now ordered something but can`t pay for it, even though I still want it !


----------



## scaryrob

zedzedeleven said:


> HELP ! I put an order in for one on ebay but can`t get paypal to send the money, this seems to be because I haven`t used paypal for a while and my account is restricted. The vendor hasn`t put a phone number on any of his ads, just wondering if anyone has it or is it on anyone`s invoice? Failing that I`ll have to email him, don`t want to miss out. Dunno what will happen with ebay, the vendor has no alternative method for payment (none that I can find anyway) so what happens ? as I have now ordered something but can`t pay for it, even though I still want it !


hi there. nope. tried both invoice and paypal. no phone numbers unfortunetly.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

Received mine. Great bag with plenty of compartments. Highly recommended at this price :thumb:


----------



## Louise

Got mine today when I got home! You don't realise how big it is until you have built it up! Should easily get all my stuff in it!!!


----------



## sargent

which courier do they use? is it generally next day after placing order?


----------



## I'mRonBurgundy?

Not sure who they use, I was at work when it was delivered, but I ordered on Saturday afternoon and it turned up yesterday.


----------



## zedzedeleven

scaryrob said:


> hi there. nope. tried both invoice and paypal. no phone numbers unfortunetly.


Ok, thanks for trying, I have jumped through a million hoops at paypal and hopefully my account is now functioning once again. It was stuck in a real catch22 situation with access restricted and a registered credit card that had been cancelled. Of course to add another card you need access, and the security question it was asking was "what`s the full number of the registered card?" umm, it`s been shredded and i have no idea what it was. There then followed much keyboard activity and pin number verification via a phone call from america. After all that it remained restricted (last night) then this morning voila! restriction lifted, I`m free to spend spend spend!


----------



## Blazebro

Just ordered one, looks good for less than £20. There looked to be 2 types. I've gone for the one without the addtional bag. It'll alway's come in usefull for something.


----------



## Louise

I've come home to find another one has been delivered for me!!! Only ordered one!!


----------



## RyanJon

I got mine today. Its a great bit of kit for the money, seems to be very well made aswell, but time will tell.

Hope theres another 1 at mine when I get home tomorrow....you lucky B****R!!


----------



## scaryrob

Louise said:


> I've come home to find another one has been delivered for me!!! Only ordered one!!


oh forgot to tell you. i ordered one but i knew i wouldnt be in to collect so i got it sent to your address. can i have it back now??


----------



## Scotty Pro

Louise said:


> I've come home to find another one has been delivered for me!!! Only ordered one!!


I'll give you a tenner for it :thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u

Looks a great bag, I am very tempted!  I have a stanley fatmax open tool bag ATM but it's abit embarrassing when I carry it out and people see how much stuff I have! If I buy it the missus will kill me!! :lol:


----------



## scaryrob

Pezza4u said:


> Looks a great bag, I am very tempted!  I have a stanley fatmax open tool bag ATM but it's abit embarrassing when I carry it out and people see how much stuff I have! If I buy it the missus will kill me!! :lol:


i had a fatmax. bought this and ive never looked back. more space and better made for the purpose. join us before its too late


----------



## mouthyman

looks like a great bit of kit, ordered one :thumb:


----------



## The Detail Doctor

Just ordered one of these too, my two Pinnacle bags are annoying me as they don't stack one on the other, and to be honest, as I'm scaling things down a little I'll not have as much gear to store.

Look out for two nearly new Pinnacle bags coming soon on the personal sales.


----------



## Ade_x

Ordered one too! Great find, thanks. :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN

just ordered two,one for me and one for my joiner mate,cheers to scaryrob :thumb::thumb:


----------



## 106rallye

looks awsome that mate.
out of intrest how do you find the megs mirror glaze 16? just ordered some as an alternative as i have 2 pots of dodo juice but both me and my dad have got different coloured cars now so thought i would try something different.


----------



## scaryrob

106rallye said:


> looks awsome that mate.
> out of intrest how do you find the megs mirror glaze 16? just ordered some as an alternative as i have 2 pots of dodo juice but both me and my dad have got different coloured cars now so thought i would try something different.


Lol.... not used it yet but it gets rave reviews on here so should be good. just need the good weather to try it


----------



## Forge_T

Thank you to the OP for finding such a great bag

so is it offical, has everyone got one now? lol


----------



## Pezza4u

scaryrob said:


> i had a fatmax. bought this and ive never looked back. more space and better made for the purpose. join us before its too late


He had 20 for sale last night and now there's 9! Think I'd better make me mind up quick! lol


----------



## SausageStick

ordered mine on the 18th, arrived today, 5mins to set up, if your thinking of buying it just buy it you wont regret :thumb:


----------



## chrisc

just orderd one.only 5 left and he had sold 49 on other listing


----------



## mouthyman

he does have about 3 listings though, and all with stock left


----------



## chrisc

mouthyman said:


> he does have about 3 listings though, and all with stock left


good as i may get another if i like it took me ages to find then came up as 49 sold thought ****.then looked through what he has and spotted somemore like you say:thumb:


----------



## Cullers

Did anyone make the mistake of ordering just the big bag?
I certainly wouldn't chance not getting one as it is a superb bit of kit.


----------



## TomV6

fantastic- Looks like I can't go wrong here with the amount you lot have already purchased.

So I'm going to follow in your footsteps


----------



## I'mRonBurgundy?

You won't regret it. A fantastic bit of kit for the price.


----------



## Olly1

Placed the order on Sunday, hopefully it`ll arrive tomorrow and I can start organising it. Hmmm, just gives me an excuse to order a D.A now, so i have something to go in to the top bag. 

Looks a great piece of kit at a cracking price.


----------



## scaryrob

chrisc said:


> just orderd one.only 5 left and he had sold 49 on other listing


i soooo should get commission from that guy.....


----------



## Karl Lpool

Hi this is my first post :wave:

I was lookin around this forum an came across this bag an yes i orderd 1 yesterday when the seller on Ebay only had 10 left so now i canrt wait for it to arive because since lookin around this forum i have spent over £200 pounds on car cleaning products an i need somewhere to put all my new gear.

Thanks Scaryrob you got me detailing and skint at the same time :thumb:


----------



## scaryrob

Karl Lpool said:


> Hi this is my first post :wave:
> 
> I was lookin around this forum an came across this bag an yes i orderd 1 yesterday when the seller on Ebay only had 10 left so now i canrt wait for it to arive because since lookin around this forum i have spent over £200 pounds on car cleaning products an i need somewhere to put all my new gear.
> 
> Thanks Scaryrob you got me detailing and skint at the same time :thumb:


you are welcome. look on the bright side. in order for the economy to pick up, consumers have to start spending. you are doing your share to boost the economy by spending the £££ so give yourself a pat on the back


----------



## The Detail Doctor

Hopefully mine will turn up today, but I wouldn't be surprised if they are "a little busy" at the moment. Be nice to have it in time for Saturdays job.


----------



## sargent

Been waiting almost a week now - seller says they messed up so a replacement is being sent out to me today. Might get it for the weekend!


----------



## The Detail Doctor

Well it's arrived, and it is indeed a half decent bag. Just reamins to see if I can get the contents of two Piannacle detailing bags in there, looks hopefull though.


----------



## zedzedeleven

I ordered mine on the 18th, still waiting. Anyone know who the courier is or if tracking data is available ?


----------



## The Detail Doctor

zedzedeleven said:


> I ordered mine on the 18th, still waiting. Anyone know who the courier is or if tracking data is available ?


PArcelforce 48IIRC, just mail the seller, they are very helpfull.


----------



## Sonic

It doesn't look like the seller has any listed now you lot have bought them all :lol:


----------



## mouthyman

received mine today, and only ordered it sunday, havent had a chance to look properly though as im off for a job interview


----------



## chrisc

mouthyman said:


> received mine today, and only ordered it sunday, havent had a chance to look properly though as im off for a job interview


you got any further on your van yet:thumb:


----------



## mouthyman

chrisc said:


> you got any further on your van yet:thumb:


got the interior cleaned up and ply lined and carpetted.
exterior is now all machine'd and waiting for a second 3rd coat of wax :thumb:

i will update my project log shortly to show the progress


----------



## Leemack

:thumb:

Liking this


----------



## chrisc

mouthyman said:


> got the interior cleaned up and ply lined and carpetted.
> exterior is now all machine'd and waiting for a second 3rd coat of wax :thumb:
> 
> i will update my project log shortly to show the progress


good like to be able to see what can be done.dean is doing same at moment with his connect


----------



## mouthyman

chrisc said:


> good like to be able to see what can be done.dean is doing same at moment with his connect


yep, Dean has done what I should have and started the project log from the very beginning, I only thought about it after I had already soundproofed and insulated the back:wall:


----------



## Cullers

Just done a review of the bag in the tools section if anyone is interested.

Roebuck Tool Bag Combi review


----------



## bigup

the same seller has 2 other bag which are very similar


item 180391264421


item 170366555961

anyone know which one is better?


----------



## Cullers

I'd say the top one. It has greater capacity. Explains the extra length on the from rails.


----------



## scaryrob

bigup said:


> the same seller has 2 other bag which are very similar
> 
> 
> item 180391264421
> 
> 
> item 170366555961
> 
> anyone know which one is better?


the top bag dimensions are L x W x H 510 x 230 x 440
the bottom bag is slightly bigger at L x W x H 510 x 410 x 440mm

imo the bag pictured at the top is better because it has a squarer capacity with a wide lid for better access. bottles and general kit will fit better. it also includes an additional clip on bag which will be good for DA, MFs etc. the bottom bag although slightly bigger features an opening like a doctors bag which hinges open and is a bit restrictive. both will be a good buy, made from the same materials with excellent build quality so you wont really go wrong with either. :thumb:


----------



## Estoril-5

bugger, he doesnt have any of the ''twin'' bags left :-(


----------



## scaryrob

Estoril-5 said:


> bugger, he doesnt have any of the ''twin'' bags left :-(


sorry to hear. if your willing to pay £37 you can get from here
http://www.tooltastic.com/roebuck-toolbag-combi-kl603/p1719


----------



## Olly1

Bag arrived today. went for the double bag option. Couldnt wait to arrange all my products in it. Only complaint would be the internal pockets are too small for AG shampoo etc, meg Quick detailer, AG Hi Foam interior foam, but they do take smaller bottle such at meg Scratch X, AG leather care cream, megs clay bars, megs cleaner wax.

Its certainly a well made product.


----------



## Blazebro

bigup said:


> the same seller has 2 other bag which are very similar
> 
> 
> item 180391264421
> 
> 
> item 170366555961
> 
> anyone know which one is better?


I bought the top bag. I's huge with lots of little pockets dotted around the outside. It apears very well made, but still quite light.


----------



## The Detail Doctor

Just bought a second one of these. Ideal to keep my rotary, DA and polishes in one place.


----------



## twisted007

nice bag looks like it will hold alot of stuff safely.


----------



## sargent

anyone got their bag yet?

hoping mine turns up tomorrow!


----------



## chrisc

no not yet hopefully tommorow


----------



## Pezza4u

I missed out, was going to buy one when I got home from work the other day but the remaining 5 had all gone! Really wanted the 2 bag one not just the 1.


----------



## egraphixstudios

the bags still available on ebay: 180391264421


----------



## Karl Lpool

I got mine today an i must say its a great bag that is well made an should last a life time if looked after :thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u

egraphixstudios said:


> the bags still available on ebay: 180391264421


Yeah I saw them but wanted both...I emailed the seller and he sold the last 2 today, none left so will probably just get this one.


----------



## zedzedeleven

Well mine is now officially lost in transit. Those nice people at Now-Property are sending another out to me but it will not be the double. So, to you, the thief at Parcelforce, sitting there in your hovel gloating over some one else`s property that you have stolen, I hope you trip over it and break your miserable scrawny little neck.


----------



## sargent

Mine was 'lost'. They sent a replacement - Turned up this morning. 
Impressed with it though!


----------



## Mark M

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_...OLBOX-+HALF+PRICE!!&_sacat=See-All-Categories

I just bought one, still 9 available


----------



## Olly1

Mark M said:


> http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_...OLBOX-+HALF+PRICE!!&_sacat=See-All-Categories
> 
> I just bought one, still 9 available


Thats only for the single bag. Not the 2 bag option that most are looking for.
He seems to have had a run on them since they were reviewed here. They really are an amazingly good quality bag and at a cracking price I can see why they`ve all sold.


----------



## zedzedeleven

Still bloody waiting...


----------



## Crimson

Bought one a few weeks ago and have to admit it is a very impressive kit bag

and well worth the money, although I had to part with mine as I managed to forget my bro's birthday - so I gave it to him :thumb:


----------



## sargent

Very good investment. 

Can almost fill all my bottles and potions inside..... almost!


----------



## Maggi200

I bet the seller can't understand what's going on, all these sales! I'm tempted but can't justify more cash


----------



## zedzedeleven

STILL bloodywell waiting. If it doesn`t turn up today they can poke it. Especially considering I ordered the double on the 18th. when they had plenty. Then when it never turned up they promised a single instead, which I don`t really want, I`d rather go to Halfords and get another box. One of my pet hates is waiting in for stuff that never arrives. Using Parcelforce and not issuing a tracking number is poor. I got a parcel via Interlink express and on delivery day they gave a two hour "window". and by god they were spot on. Same price as Parcelforce 48 as well.


----------



## egraphixstudios

zedzedeleven said:


> STILL bloodywell waiting. If it doesn`t turn up today they can poke it. Especially considering I ordered the double on the 18th. when they had plenty. Then when it never turned up they promised a single instead, which I don`t really want, I`d rather go to Halfords and get another box. One of my pet hates is waiting in for stuff that never arrives. Using Parcelforce and not issuing a tracking number is poor. I got a parcel via Interlink express and on delivery day they gave a two hour "window". and by god they were spot on. Same price as Parcelforce 48 as well.


Have you contacted the seller? I purchased one yesterday. I hope I get it delivered tomorow!


----------



## zedzedeleven

egraphixstudios said:


> Have you contacted the seller? I purchased one yesterday. I hope I get it delivered tomorow!


Yeah, I emailed them yesterday and told them I was no longer interested. They cancelled the order on ebay and refunded my money. The reason they gave was "Item out of stock", funny really as the first bag was originally lost in the post so they sent a replacement. That also went missing so I don`t see how out of stock applies unless they were planning on sending out another bag. Or they hadn`t sent any in the first place. Bloody annoying when you wait in especially. I suppose one or both could eventually turn up, there was an article in the local paper that gave an instance of a guy`s parcel taking Parcelforce 48 six weeks to deliver it. And only then after the paper got onto them.


----------



## egraphixstudios

zedzedeleven said:


> Yeah, I emailed them yesterday and told them I was no longer interested. They cancelled the order on ebay and refunded my money. The reason they gave was "Item out of stock", funny really as the first bag was originally lost in the post so they sent a replacement. That also went missing so I don`t see how out of stock applies unless they were planning on sending out another bag. Or they hadn`t sent any in the first place. Bloody annoying when you wait in especially. I suppose one or both could eventually turn up, there was an article in the local paper that gave an instance of a guy`s parcel taking Parcelforce 48 six weeks to deliver it. And only then after the paper got onto them.


where abouts do you live? I would really be annoyed if there were delays like this!


----------



## Oakey22

mine came within about 2-3 days. Was the last one too


----------



## zedzedeleven

egraphixstudios said:


> where abouts do you live? I would really be annoyed if there were delays like this!


Cumbria. It wouldn`t be so bad if the vendor supplied a tracking number so you could see where the goods were.


----------



## david.celica

Looks really good mate, mite look in to one of these myself


----------



## Prestige

Its a bag guys !


----------



## Cullers

david.celica said:


> Looks really good mate, mite look in to one of these myself


You'd be hard pressed mate. I think he has sold the entire stock to DW'ers. All the doubles are gone and the larger singles. Unless you can find one at original cost???



Prestige said:


> Its a bag guys !


Err are you on the right forum bud? Afterall, we tend to obsess about stuff like this. After all, wax is just wax, polish is just stuff you wipe on the car to make it shiney, shampoo is just turtlewax or Halfords - stuff you just chuck in a bucket and wipe all over the car with a brush ain't it??? :wave:


----------



## david.celica

I no a guy selling a few of the double ones tho he probably has none left im sure as everyone wanted to get there hands on these


----------



## SteveOC

zedzedeleven said:


> Yeah, I emailed them yesterday and told them I was no longer interested. They cancelled the order on ebay and refunded my money. The reason they gave was "Item out of stock", funny really as the first bag was originally lost in the post so they sent a replacement. That also went missing so I don`t see how out of stock applies unless they were planning on sending out another bag. Or they hadn`t sent any in the first place. Bloody annoying when you wait in especially. I suppose one or both could eventually turn up, there was an article in the local paper that gave an instance of a guy`s parcel taking Parcelforce 48 six weeks to deliver it. And only then after the paper got onto them.


Well, to be fair, it does look like there were genuine mistakes in shipping, perhaps due to the sudden influx of orders and shipping a large numer of items. 
According to this post from earlier in this thread, at least one person received multiple bags, so we can assume that at least one was actually sent but never received by the intended recipient.



Louise said:


> I've come home to find another one has been delivered for me!!! Only ordered one!!


I know how you feel though when you order something and it gets lost, meanwhile everybody else is posting that they received theirs and you do wonder what the real truth is.

Steve O.


----------



## zedzedeleven

Yeah, I guess I`ll have to reserve judgement for a week or so in the forlorn hope that it (or both) might still turn up. Not holding my breath though. Or waiting in any more.


----------



## Louise

SteveOC said:


> Well, to be fair, it does look like there were genuine mistakes in shipping, perhaps due to the sudden influx of orders and shipping a large numer of items.
> According to this post from earlier in this thread, at least one person received multiple bags, so we can assume that at least one was actually sent but never received by the intended recipient.
> 
> I know how you feel though when you order something and it gets lost, meanwhile everybody else is posting that they received theirs and you do wonder what the real truth is.
> 
> Steve O.


I did email the seller saying that I had received another one by mistake but I have had no response from them!


----------



## Cullers

Seems their communication is a bit naff. I contacted them about buying about a dozen to sell on to people who deserve them (us!) rather than tool types but I first got an very quick email telling me he had fifty and then when I asked a second question, he didn't answer!


----------



## JB052

As he is fairly local to me, I went to collect mine. At the moment he is in the process of moving premises with stuff all over the place and seems very busy, this may explain the comms issue.


----------



## starletrob

ive just ordered the single seen as i missed out on the double!!


----------



## zedzedeleven

I think there are two of `em involved, one called Mike Lynn and one called Mark Lynn. While I accept that things may get a bit hectic if they are in the middle of moving it doesn`t explain how they can think they sent me one, then another when the first one didn`t arrive, (having debited my card) then tell me they were out of stock. They obviously thought they had sent it as they were going to raise the matter with Parcelforce. my hope is that it`s still in transit and lost in the maw of Parcelforce and that it will get spewed out soon. Otherwise I will have to pay full price for one from an alternative supplier.


----------



## JB052

Having assembled my bag today, its far to large for my needs, if anyone wants one of the orginal double bag types and can collect from Bedfordshire let me know.


----------



## mouthyman

JB052 said:


> Having assembled my bag today, its far to large for my needs, if anyone wants one of the orginal double bag types and can collect from Bedfordshire let me know.


where abouts in Clophill are you?
I have 2 of these bags and a mate of mine was looking for one so may be interested


----------



## JB052

mouthyman said:


> where abouts in Clophill are you?
> I have 2 of these bags and a mate of mine was looking for one so may be interested


Jacques Lane


----------



## mouthyman

JB052 said:


> Jacques Lane


ah ye I know the one.
how much are you after, I will let him know you have one and ask him if he wants it:thumb:


----------



## JB052

£19.99 same as I paid and he saves on postage


----------



## mouthyman

ok thanks, I will ask him and let you know :thumb:


----------



## Escort God

shame you live to far  really want one of these


----------



## Cullers

I've just put one of my detailing bags up for sale.  Cracking piece of kit and big too! (complete with built in radio and triple LED torch)


----------



## C00li0

Are they back?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DOUBLE-GATORM...xes_Storage&hash=item27aaa35739#ht_1802wt_694


----------



## juicy 666

Is this single bag worth getting? Would have been nice to get one of those other ones but I'm onl half a year late! So me needs a bag would u guys recommend this or getting the other from the manufacturer?
Muchos thanks


----------



## zedzedeleven

Yeah, it just seems to be the single bag.


----------



## juicy 666

It's not quite the same bag tho! Just wondered if anyone had this particular type and if it was ok cos if the other is better I would rather stump up £35 to get the two bag combo!


----------



## vroomtshh

juicy 666 said:


> It's not quite the same bag tho! Just wondered if anyone had this particular type and if it was ok cos if the other is better I would rather stump up £35 to get the two bag combo!


I have the gatormouth version and it's pretty good but tbh it's not as spacious as the other one


----------



## Guest

Yet to find a bag as good as the pinnacle one.

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/pinnacle-detailers-tool-p-354.html


----------



## juicy 666

Little bit expensive that one for me but a nice looking bag it is! About to blow about £250 on a DA and supplies so need a cheapish bag and the double wheely bag looks perfect! £35 I can live with!


----------



## Guest

Your right, it isnt cheap, however it carrys 8 bottles of chemicals, all my interior brushes, waxes (not all of em) 6 boxes of clay, cotton buds etc

Its so well made compaired to certain others.


----------



## Blazebro

matt1263 said:


> Your right, it isnt cheap, however it carrys 8 bottles of chemicals, all my interior brushes, waxes (not all of em) 6 boxes of clay, cotton buds etc
> 
> Its so well made compaired to certain others.


Matt, these Roebuck bags are the nuts. They're built for lugging tools around building sites, so are more than up to the job of carrying a few bits of detailing kit. They're also very big and even have rollers. What I have in mine:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=177337


----------



## borinous

Like that....might invest in one of those.


----------



## scoob666

ill be having one of those soon then...


----------



## Guest

Blazebro said:


> Matt, these Roebuck bags are the nuts. They're built for lugging tools around building sites, so are more than up to the job of carrying a few bits of detailing kit. They're also very big and even have rollers. What I have in mine:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=177337


Tried one, didnt carry anything near what the pinnacle does.

Pockets are wider and deeper, and of course their are more of them so can carry more bottles.

Along the inside are little elastic bands (cant think what else to call em) that carry my brushes. Then their are the little pockets which carry the clay.

Add in the underneath which houses the wax and with all that I have yet to find anything else that does the job, I have a fair few bags now.

(so many that the rotary has its own bag, the da its own bag, the pads etc)


----------



## Dizzle77

Yet another DW thread I wish I'd never come across as I'll need to part with my hard earned cash yet again :lol:

That Roebuck Tool bag is the nuts though! 
I've been lugging around my detailing products in an old sports bag. Got a lot more serious about detailing since I first started, so have way more products.

Looks like I'm going to HAVE to buy this Roebuck tool bag then 

Is the only place to buy it here? : http://www.buckandhickman.com/find/keyword-is-Roebuck+storage/product-is-1223681


----------



## Guest

Local builders shop has them in stock, together with makita rotarys.

Mine carrys a few different bags in stock so I get to try them :thumb:

(I do look strange carrying kit into B&Q and trying em out lol)


----------



## joshb

Anyone got a link if theae are still available please


----------



## joshb

Or if anyone has one they want too sell pm me


----------

